

Announcing Handmade Hero - danso
http://mollyrocket.com/casey/stream_0031.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=handmade+hero#!/story/forever/0/ha...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=handmade+hero#!/story/forever/0/handmade%20hero)

